

Midem 2011, How Music is Changing: Long live the Hackers - payothl
http://blog.musixmatch.com/post/2942796500/midem-2011-how-music-is-changing-long-live-the-hackers

======
payothl
A direct link for the video : [http://blog.midem.com/2011/01/meet-a-hacker-
martyn-davies-un...](http://blog.midem.com/2011/01/meet-a-hacker-martyn-
davies-universal/)

